# Door to door brilliant !!



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Ferry companies are offering all UK travellers there new door to door service from today


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I cannot understand this is there a link missing? 

I am assuming it is funny as it is in Jokes and Trivia......

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's raining heavily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hope that was not a 'torrent' of abuse!

Brens - missing link?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

brens said:


> Ferry companies are offering all UK travellers there new door to door service from today


Nice one, Brens - I got it straight away. :lol: 
Obviously too subtle for some of the dunderheids on here :roll: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> brens said:
> 
> 
> > Ferry companies are offering all UK travellers there new door to door service from today
> ...


Whatever floats your boat. :roll:


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Perhaps I should have put post in the ferries section :wink: now that would have been funny :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might have something to do with the weather me thinks :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

OK got it now, but since it has been hot and sunny here in Poland for a week it did not click :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree with Nicholsong - as it has been up to 38C here I am afraid I missed the link but it's good to be flooded with help to explain the comment.....

Sorry to have rained on your joke, these ar rather wet comments..... :lol: 

Dave


----------

